# Black Light Bottles, Aged & Distressed for Mad Lab



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wanted to share shots of the bottles and drawings I did in one day for our mad lab display. The bottles were all hand distressed using paint and then baking, the labels were various templates I found online, printed and then distressed and glued on. These shots were not altered to show the true black light reaction. The glowing drips are from the glow in the dark paint that I baked onto the glass. Additional lights you see that are the tiny submersible LED spots that have a limited battery life of about 12 hours in orange and green.































I had these drawings from various artists such as Da Vinci and Vesalius that I printed from a book with a disc I have, the pages were then hand torn each side and then aged through coffee and then through paint. Then a healthy splash of "Atomic Glow" from the Steve Spangler Science store. The first photo is true black light with no alteration.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

The following shots ALL had post work done. I just cannot resist some aging and sepia.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful photography, APT! Those bottles look fabulous.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

What a wonderful look & feel to them.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful colors and photographs . The aging and effects are perfectly done .


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those turned out very cool. They have a nice eerie and decrepit look. Your photog looks great too.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Those are REALLY KEWL!! Great job on them!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those ARE cool.....!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love your artistic point of view Acid PopTart. Your attention to detail shows in how everything seems to be realistic and in its place. I'm pleased to see you used fluorescent paints to make things pop. Bright colors and stark contrast is definitely your trademark and I love it! I used to develop fabric paints and I miss working with colors. Thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## chrisc (Nov 12, 2013)

awesome!!...good job.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

APT - you did an outstanding job with these all around. I love the distressed labels and the colors just pop. Really nice!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I love bottles. Those are great, very antique looking.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful work on those. I made me a set this year also. Great job.


----------

